# Harry Dunn RIP



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Perhaps irrationally, this whole sad event makes my p1ss boil!

A US women drives on the wrong side of the road in the UK; knocks over and kills a teenager on his motorbike; then flees the country claiming diplomatic immunity. The Yanks do fcuk all about allowing us to bring her back to face justice; then she gets tried by video link and sentenced to 8 months ...suspended!!

...and banned for driving for a year!

Laughable!

Angry doesn't cover it for me.









Harry Dunn: Justice for family three years after crash death


The teenager's death in 2019 led to a diplomatic row between the US and British governments.



www.bbc.co.uk





Rant over!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

She did not have Diplomatic Immunity at the time but it was put on her, with the cooperation of the British Government AFTER she left. She should have been arrested and charged at the time, if she had then skipped the. Ou try, as was very likely, she would have been a fugitive from justice and there are organisations in the US that are paid to capture and return such people.

Having skipped and being protected by the Tramp she was untouchable and the US refused extradition because of the damage it might cause to the US.

TOUGH FRIGGIN LUCK.

She will never return to the U.K., so the actions of the Court were the only ones they could carry out.

BUT and this is where it could hurt, she has now admitted totally her guilt, so IF the Dunns start a Civil Action, she has lost as the burden of proof is lower than in Criminal cases. That could be done in the US.

The Judge in such a Trial could well choose to impose American sized damages eg $130 million dollars is not an unknown figure.

I did not hear if the British Judge imposed Costs - they could and should have been considerable.

Hit her where it hurts Americans - in the check book !


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

And stand by for an announcement on the fate of Julian Assange. I've no doubt that a dirty deal was done involving these two matters.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Harry Dunns mother is very pleased with the outcome. 
Having listened to the sentencing plus much more information so many others also think it's appropriate and reasonable.
This case has been at the forefront of local TV and other media since it happened.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I wonder what she would have got had she been a UK citizen.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If she had been and the death had happened in the US what she'd have got is extradited.

The US would have insisted and the UK would have obeyed. The UK-US extradition arrangements are absolute proof that contracts are binding only on the weaker party.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

True Alan there is no obligation on the US govt to extradite to the UK. True there is a treaty of extradition between us but I don't think they formally ratified it, we did.

You can blame the Irish  or at least the Irish diaspora. With large numbers of Senators of both parties counting themselves as of Irish origin, some who no doubt dropped dollars into the Noraid collecting cans. It was doubtful that it would have been ratified at the time it was signed. 

There was a suspicion that HMG would have asked for anyone taken to singing rebel songs in their cups.

We have not insisted they ratify (probably for fear they will refuse) so they haven't.

But as we have we are bound by international law.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A truly one sided deal then Dick.


I didn't know the background. Thanks.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

A terrible tragedy for Harry and the Dunn family but sadly no amount of special training is likely to make a difference. There have been a few times I have driven on the wrong side in France and thank God not had/caused any accidents. They usually happened after another incident which unconsciously reset my normal driving.
I have not read the detail of the Dunn accident. Still, I do remember the case of a French road safety official on holiday in Scotland who also tragically killed a motorcyclist.
The only way to stop this sort of thing from happening is to ban foreigners from ever driving in the UK and of course ban UK people from ever driving anywhere where people drive on the right.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Or for the U.K. to do what most countries now do and drive on the right rather than the left.

It was talked about years ago after Swede changed sides, but got no further, sadly IMO.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

World wide it's still a mix of 50/50 as far as I can see.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I drove on the wrong side when we went back to the UK for a Holiday, easily done when no other cars are on the road, I even went round a round about the wrong way. I feel sorry for her, she has to live the rest of her life knowing what she did, I think that will be her biggest punishment, it was a terrible accident that can’t be undone.
I listened to the sentencing, neither of them were speeding and she had not been drinking, she stoped and spoke to the boy even as he was still conscious. As I said, I feel sorry for her.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It was the fleeing the country; claiming diplomatic immunity; not being extradited thing that got my goat.

...and personally I do not think an 8 month suspended sentence is anyway near enough of a punishment for taking a life especially after working the system so, to get away from the country/scene of the crime.

She killed someone and ran away to save her own skin, so I do not feel sorry for her at all.

I am however happy that the family feel that they now have some justice and hopefully some closure.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been listening to radio 4 this morning, now the people they are talking about I feel more than sorry for.








Iran: Horrifying execution of young protester exposes authorities’ cruelty and risk of further bloodshed


The Iranian authorities executed today a young protester, Mohsen Shekari, after he was convicted and sentenced to death in proceedings that bore no resemblance to a meaningful trial for participating in the ongoing popular uprising across the country, said Amnesty International today. “We are...




www.amnesty.org





This is what I would call disgraceful, shocking, inhuman and what I would put my anger into.

Among those arrested are hundreds of children - young girls fighting for their futures. Iran is one of the world's last countries to execute "juvenile offenders," with nine the age of criminal responsibility for girls, compared to 15 for boys. 

But under Iranian law, you can't execute a minor if they're a virgin. 

That roadblock has been solved in the past by marrying the girls off to prison guards to be raped the night before their murders - a practice that's been documented over the decades by journalists, families, activists and even a former leader.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All this in the name of some supreme being that just does not exist. Sheer madness.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

True but I'm struggling to see the link with Harry Dunn though...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> True but I'm struggling to see the link with Harry Dunn though...


You said_ Angry doesn't cover it for me._
What about, there are a lot of things in this world to get angry about, but it doesn't get us anywhere, it´s all beyond our control.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I didn't say that the Harry Dunn situation had a monopoly on my anger though!


----------

